# Name That Fish - Photos Inside



## mystic.bertie (Nov 2, 2008)

I recently bought a full malawi tank setup inc fish, i got a list of the fish i got, i am still having trouble identifying some of my fish, also the names the chap gave me are not very specific, so heres a few photos and im hoping someone can help identify them, i shoudl add on the list is 2 hybrids which im not sure which ones they are

here is the names i have left over

3 peacocks
1 olive
2 hybrids
2 golden head cichlids



















i first thought the next two were a pair but when i look at the pictures their body pattern is different, so i think the next picture may be the golden head cichlid


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

In the first picture, i can see a large male red zebra in the backround. In the foreground it looks like there is a white labeootropheous. Fulleborni or Trewavasse??

The 2nd and 3rd pictures i am unsure of. Probably some peacocks.

the 4th is another labeotropheous female.

The 5th is another labeotropheous and a male. Considered a Marmalade Cat.

Thats my best guess anyways


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

The ones is the last two pictures just look like OB Zebras to me. They don't have the lip/nose that Labeotropheus have. Just more "normal" looking.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

well the first one has the labeotropheous mouth. I agree though, the second doesnt.


----------



## mystic.bertie (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks fot your suggestions guys, i will llok up the profiles of the fish you suggested and see how they compare, it is a minefield isnt it 8)


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

1. L. trewavasae Albino (M. estherae in back)
2. L. trewavasae Albino
3. I thought might be a young/stressed Metriaclima livingstonii/lanisticola or even a young/stressed Gephyrochromis moorii although it may not have enough bars to be the latter and the yellow on the head wouldn't quite match the former. Either way it's not impossible that it still may be a hybrid.
4. Hap/Mbuna hybrid
5. "Blueberry Zebras". I'm not sure whether they'd be considered estherae or callainos or sp. slim but it's likely that they've been crossed so that it really doesn't matter what the species name is, you have a common name of "OB Zebra".


----------



## mystic.bertie (Nov 2, 2008)

straitjacketstar said:


> 1. L. trewavasae Albino (M. estherae in back)
> 2. L. trewavasae Albino
> 3. I thought might be a young/stressed Metriaclima livingstonii/lanisticola or even a young/stressed Gephyrochromis moorii although it may not have enough bars to be the latter and the yellow on the head wouldn't quite match the former. Either way it's not impossible that it still may be a hybrid.
> 4. Hap/Mbuna hybrid
> 5. "Blueberry Zebras". I'm not sure whether they'd be considered estherae or callainos or sp. slim but it's likely that they've been crossed so that it really doesn't matter what the species name is, you have a common name of "OB Zebra".


thanks for the info, i emailed the previous keeper and he said this about pic 3 and pic 4

the picture 3 looks like a proper fish called an olive dont know correct name the picture 4 fish if it has a blue face is the hybrid which was an olive which bred with a randy little blue zebra who wasnt bothered about species


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The eyes on the first 2 don't look red like albinos to me but the nose/mouth does look L. to me.


----------



## mystic.bertie (Nov 2, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> The eyes on the first 2 don't look red like albinos to me but the nose/mouth does look L. to me.


like this mine have black eyes :-?


----------

